# Stoned pork....



## SELFBOW (Jun 8, 2014)

Not sure how to begin this story but here goes...

Decided yesterday I wanted to hunt this am so I contacted my friend Marty and he was game. We met at 7 and I had plans to check 4 specific areas today. Our first stop was a bust too much water and no fresh sign(it rained last night) so onto spot #2.  We get on fresh sign and split up. Marty sees a lone sow and I get on a good group 6-8 at 30 yds w lots of cover between us and one loner out in the open at 40. Well the loner pins me down and off they go. I took this one picture in this area...


off to spot #3.

Again we split up and Im on fresh sign immediately. I force myself to hunt slower than normal for me cause its thick and I know I can pass by em if not careful. I see them up ahead and close into 18yds of 2. Im almost ready for a shot when I glimpse 2 more to my left and on the border of my wind 25 yds away. I have no choice but to back off and swing towards those two. The short of it I get winded anyways and they all run off upwind of me. I never hear them in the water so all along Im thinking they slowed back down went to feeding so I just ease on forward....


A couple hundred yards ahead I have a sow get up in front of me at 30yds w a bunch of footballs strolling along w her. I grab a Sawtooth special w a Bear razorhead attached and get to stalking. My plan all along has been to try to shoot a pig 50# or less w a stone point and she was over 100#. As Im stalking her another pig comes into the picture.....It appears she is trying to skirt the big sow and is headed right to me.....


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 8, 2014)

So here I am w a wooden arrow and a razorhead on my selfbow w a pig at 10yds. I draw and release and I miss! I shot short and now the crazy part of this story happens.
The little sow continues to walk towards me on the other side of the palmettos and the tree Im standing behind. I grab a stone tipped rivercane arrow I made and at 4 yds I get a perfect shot. Its hard to explain the feeling I had seeing that arrow sticking out of the pigs side as she stumbled 15 yds and stopped. I knew it was a great shot looked like offside bone stopped it. It was hard to control the excitement I wanted to shoot again but didn't want to ruin the primitive kill so I held off and as she started to walk off I caught up to her and ended it.

Some of the short trail pictures.


----------



## tee p (Jun 8, 2014)

Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 8, 2014)

Once I had her on the ground I already knew what I was gonna do. I had been planning it for some time.
First I called Mark Willingham, my friend who Ive shared numerous hunts with over the years including my Bear in NGA in 2011. I thanked him first off for his post in 2007 of a Blackbeard Island hunt. That hunt is what caught my eye and sparked an interest in traditional archery. We had a good quick chat.
#2 I called Al Chapman and thanked him for everything he does for everyone. On my first trad hunt Al helped me w my setup and Ive enjoyed many a good time w him.
#3 I called Marty even though he wasn't far away and thanked him for all his help over the years(He is where I got "Sweet Pea" and we know how good she is)
#4 I called Dan Beckwith and thanked him for persuading me to shoot primitive class at TBG shoots. That simple gesture caused a whirlwind of events and started my Bold Prediction in 2012 to learn everything needed to make this a reality. A fourth great phone call.

There really is TOO many people to thank along the way, everyone has played a part even if its just from shooting 3D w me, telling stories, etc...There is no way I could have accomplished this goal all alone.

Its been a journey to get here and one awesome ride along the way.....

I thank you all!






The shot was near perfect!


Let me add one more thing. Doing this doesn't make me feel like Im in an elite group either. I just joined the largest group of bowhunters in history. Primitive man....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2014)

Congratulations to you, Martin. This a tremendous accomplishment, done with true archery equipment. You have every right to be proud, and I`m proud for you. A well knapped chert point on a rivercane arrow is a deadly combination.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 8, 2014)

This is one of the best threads I've read in a while Martin. You set out with a goal and in just two years you have accomplished it. I would love to one day be able to accomplish such a task. 

My question for you Martin is, "what's next?"


----------



## Killinstuff (Jun 8, 2014)

Well done.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 8, 2014)

Very good stuff my friend! Selfbow, cane, stone, 4 yards.... That's bowhunting!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jun 8, 2014)

Great job Martin, proud for ya!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 8, 2014)

That's just awesome


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm excited for you, glad you accomplished your goal very impressive.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 8, 2014)

Excellent Martin. Fine shot placement.


----------



## JBranch (Jun 8, 2014)

Congrats on a fine accomplishment!!!!! I knew it wouldn't be long!


----------



## Tailfeather (Jun 8, 2014)

Congrats again, Martin.  Very, very cool and well deserved.


----------



## Jayin J (Jun 8, 2014)

Way to go buddy.   I've got a cigar for you.   Congrats.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jun 8, 2014)

Congrats Martin.


----------



## chenryiv (Jun 8, 2014)

Congrats Martin!!  Now that's awesome right there.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Congratulations to you, Martin. This a tremendous accomplishment, done with true archery equipment. You have every right to be proud, and I`m proud for you. A well knapped chert point on a rivercane arrow is a deadly combination.





Munkywrench said:


> This is one of the best threads I've read in a while Martin. You set out with a goal and in just two years you have accomplished it. I would love to one day be able to accomplish such a task.
> 
> My question for you Martin is, "what's next?"





Todd Cook said:


> Very good stuff my friend! Selfbow, cane, stone, 4 yards.... That's bowhunting!





Stump Shooter said:


> Great job Martin, proud for ya!





Dennis said:


> That's just awesome





BowHunter89 said:


> I'm excited for you, glad you accomplished your goal very impressive.





Barry Duggan said:


> Excellent Martin. Fine shot placement.





Tailfeather said:


> Congrats again, Martin.  Very, very cool and well deserved.



I guess I just should have said; "Ditto what everyone else said." The comments are dead on!! All I can add is 

Thanks for the call Martin, it made my day!!!


----------



## baldfish (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm tickled pink for ya Martin. The way you've stuck with it has paid off big time for ya. I'm sure there's more to come. You must of taken a bath to get her at 4 yards.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 8, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I'm tickled pink for ya Martin. The way you've stuck with it has paid off big time for ya. I'm sure there's more to come. You must of taken a bath to get her at 4 yards.



I tell ya Mike it was just meant to be. W the miss and getting closer. She had no idea I was there. I think the sow w the little ones had her full attention and she was just trying to avoid her.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 8, 2014)

That's legit.  I think that means good, the younger crowd says it a lot.


----------



## pine nut (Jun 8, 2014)

By golly Martin you said you were gonna do it and you did!  Congrats on the whole shebang!  I believe you would have been a leader in a primitive society and a valuable member of the troupe.   Just my two cents, but I will ditto Al who dittoed everyone else.  Well done and great story.  I like the way you passed out the credits too.  Those are some really fine folks!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 8, 2014)

Congratulations to you Martin!!

That is quite an accomplishment!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 8, 2014)

Good job.....you are determined when you put your mind to something for sure!!!!!


----------



## Clipper (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow, that is bow hunting at its finest.  Congratulations on accomplishing a worthy goal and a job well done.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 9, 2014)

Huge accomplishment! Great job man! Fine shot too.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Jun 9, 2014)

Good job Martin, that was fun I'm sure.


----------



## markland (Jun 9, 2014)

Congrats Martin and thanks for the txt and pic, that is a great accomplishment and I am proud for ya!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't think anyone doubted you Martin. Congratulations!


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 9, 2014)

Well done sir! A grand accomplishment


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm happy to been able to share this milestone with you brother!  This ranks right up there with the hunt we made when you made your first traditional kill!  Hopefully you can share my first all self made primitive kill! I've got to get busy.  Thanks for the inspiration bud!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 9, 2014)

That's the real deal, and something that not many these days ever get to experience. Congrats!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jun 9, 2014)

That's awesome! Congrats.


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 9, 2014)

I am proud for you Martin. When you set your mind to something you accomplish your goal.


----------



## Knee Deep (Jun 10, 2014)

Man that is awesome. Congrats!


----------



## JDBrown (Jun 10, 2014)

Congratulations, that has to be an AWESOME feeling. One day I hope to be able to take an animal with stick and stone too. I'm still working on my rock breaking skills, when I get some decent points made, and figure out arrow making, maybe then I'll join the caveman crew.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Jun 10, 2014)

Congratulations! Well done sir


----------



## robert carter (Jun 10, 2014)

Good job Martin. Close shots rule. Outstanding.RC


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 10, 2014)

a STONED pig.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 10, 2014)

YOU are getting it done. CONGRAT !!!!!!!!


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Jun 10, 2014)

Awesome man! Very happy for you, I be you're still pumped about it.


----------



## PassingThrough (Jun 15, 2014)

Way to go Martin...That is an amazing accomplishment. It has been an amazing journey and you make it such an enjoyment along the way! Great Job...I couldn't be prouder for you!


----------

